# Further assessment in immi



## manivani (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi my status in immi account is further assessment.

The case officer gave 28 days to submit my required documents or else application will be withdrawn automatically which I have submitted the required documents already. 15 days before.

But still there is no changes in my status...

Tomorrow is 28th day. Wondering that if there will be any changes tomorrow

Anyone having any comments....


----------



## Ella2016 (Oct 23, 2017)

Did you click the upload button on the bottom of the upload documents page. 

The same thing happened to me. I read that you have a week to upload the documents once you apply, but I got a '28 day upload your documents' letter after a few days when our file was looked at. Thus, the one week to upload was rubbish and you should upload ALL documents when you apply. As soon as I got the letter I uploaded everything and then pressed the button. 

My CO called me and said that she received everything and yet the further assessment didn't change until after doing the medical. So, if you uploaded everything and pressed the button your CO did receive it, but they won't look into it further until you have done your medical....as said by my CO.


----------



## manivani (Jun 27, 2018)

For me I have uploaded everything including medical also . 
Just CO told me to change the USA PCC because the name in that is not matching to my passport. And CO told me to submit the USA PCC within 28 days 
Bt I uploaded new USA PCC 3 weeks before.now I have uploaded everything
Nothing there to upload and also I checked all the green ticks in my uploads.

Bt Still my status is in further assessment.
Tomorrow is 28 th day


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

They don't necessarily get back to you straight away. Just because you had 28 days to submit doesn't mean they have to respond in 28 days. Some people get a grant within hours or days of supplying info, others wait weeks, months, and even over a year.


----------



## manivani (Jun 27, 2018)

Will the case officers working in the weekends or visas r getting approved in the weekends??????


----------

